
Apple Patent Reveals Dual Screen MacBook, and It Looks Incredible - nikse
https://www.inverse.com/article/41762-apple-patent-reveals-dual-screen-macbook
======
istorical
Our new touch keyboard - all the battery consumption of our screens, none of
the tactile feedback of the keyboard you know and love!

------
icanhackit
While a poor solution for programming or word processing where input speed is
vital, very useful for music, photo and video processing as they are reliant
on contextual functions and emulating real-world interfaces.

You could possibly make it quite good for spreadsheets as they're somewhere in
the middle between data input (where touchscreen as an input method is slower
and frustrating) and function selection/formatting (where, depending on the
context of what you're doing, all of the functions you require are suddenly at
your fingertips rather than buried somewhere on a ribbon or sub menu).

------
ramenmeal
How did they arrive at the "and it looks incredible" part of the title?

~~~
lox
Yeah, seriously. I can’t think of anything worse. Can you imagine the pitch?
“It will be like our hugely successful touch bar, but THE WHOLE KEYBOARD”

------
bllguo
They're going to need to pull off some kind of revolutionary advance in touch
keyboards to sell this

I actually appreciate the thought though. It's innovation. Sometimes your
keyboard isn't in use; sometimes you only need a subset of the keys. Taking
advantage of that would be possible with a second screen. There is potential
in the idea

------
roflchoppa
I always wanted a huge Nintendo DS

